# Need a Wheel Brush like THIS one!



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Looking back over Marc's R8 detail, I need a brush just like the one in the picture.










As the new A8 S-Line wheels I have bought :










Have the same ridge as the R8 rims as you can see in the picture:










Any suggestions?

Thanks

N8 :thumb:


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

i have something like that its a pipe brush.
think i got mine in b&q 
about a foot long with soft horse hair on the end 3 inches. does work very well.
but looking at the picture that one is foam. could be one of the quick stix kit brushes


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

The tyre in the last picture is fairly worn.....

Nice rims, one of my favourites.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Unfortunately they don't make them anymore, got a set myself that are coming to the end of their life.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

could you not make one with padding and a microfibre cloth (if your handy with stiching)?


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

I saw furry wheel brushes on the new site that shows all the detailing stuff offers on from the traders but I can't find the site anymore. Im just not sure how big they were.

I know its not the same but the flash car cars range has a wooly wheel brush that is crap, mayme it could be reworked to actually be decent by takeing it apark and putting it back together again?


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

that site is still online mate 
i couldnt find the thread myself earlier


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Stew said:


> The tyre in the last picture is fairly worn.....
> 
> Nice rims, one of my favourites.


LMAO. :lol:. That is just a picture of the wheel from an A8, mine are going on an A3.

Thanks guys! Any links to brushes would be helpful


----------



## JEC (Feb 28, 2008)

N8KOW said:


> LMAO. :lol:. That is just a picture of the wheel from an A8, mine are going on an A3.
> 
> Thanks guys! Any links to brushes would be helpful


The picture makes it look worse than it is, because the tread wraps over the side of the tyre it makes them look really worn, I had the same problem with my A4, after a chat with the MOT man at the dealership it's all above board and legal!!

This is the closest I've seen to the brushes you mentioned and I've been looking for ages!










You get them from Car, Wash and Wax, they're not quite as long and bendy as the ones from the original thread.

http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/product_p/ger.htm

Other than that a few sticks from feather dusters with a stitched MF end would be closest, you'll have to speak nicely to your Gran!!!


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

The gerbil wheel brushes are great and very flexible for getting into those hard to reach areas :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

david g said:


> The gerbil wheel brushes are great and very flexible for getting into those hard to reach areas :thumb:


Just ordered one to try David :thumb:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## Suasexed (Oct 25, 2005)

JEC said:


>


Awww cute GUINEA PIG! :lol:


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

You could try a hamster on a stick they are smaller than gerbils and guinea pigs I think.


----------



## JEC (Feb 28, 2008)

little john said:


> You could try a hamster on a stick they are smaller than gerbils and guinea pigs I think.


There's already a suitable hole to put the stick in too, :lol:


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

That brush looks too big though? Hmmm.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

You can get something very similar from halfauds. I think it's Turtwax or it might even be Flash do a wool wheel brush.


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

I dunno what to do, anyother suggestions?


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

I think I read somewhere that PJS posted up that he knew a company that was making the brushes you are after Nath...send PJS a PM as he may be able to point you in the right direction


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I personally find my fingers inside a MF mitt provides more than enough bite when combined with a decent wheel cleaner


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

Clean your car will be selling clarks fingers wrapped in microfibre next week limited edition of 8.


----------



## xyber (Jan 4, 2008)

Ive got a gerbil brush that I use along with a lambswool mitt on my wheels and they come up spot on


----------



## JEC (Feb 28, 2008)

little john said:


> Clean your car will be selling clarks fingers wrapped in microfibre next week limited edition of 8.


:lol:

They have other uses too, picking your nose, changing channel etc...:lol: I think that Polished Bliss claimed the exclusive rights though so you can only get them from them


----------



## Suasexed (Oct 25, 2005)

little john said:


> Clean your car will be selling clarks fingers wrapped in microfibre next week limited edition of 8.


I'd buy 5 of them, they could come in pretty handy! :argie:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

What about something like this? http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Vikan_Wheel_Pad_2.html


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

WOW! Loads of help, Clark chipping in as well, wicked! Cheers guys.


----------



## Antbunt (Jan 14, 2008)

so its still a blank on the brush then????


----------



## Sid (Feb 21, 2009)

Clark said:


> I personally find my fingers inside a MF mitt provides more than enough bite when combined with a decent wheel cleaner


Wouldn't a lambswool or sheepskin mitt be better than the MF mitt?
extra protection against scratching the alloy with grit or metal brake particles?


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Antbunt said:


> so its still a blank on the brush then????


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=77756


----------



## WINNIB08 (Dec 19, 2008)

here you go mate, maybe something like this?

http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/product_p/fmtps.htm

greg.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Not quite Greg - those are for intricate areas on the inside/outside, but definitely not for wheels. Well, not unless you plan on spending the whole weekend doing just the wheels, and nothing else.
Possibly the lugnuts, but not the main inner rim area or backside of the spokes.
I can certainly see why you assumed they were similar, but for a sense of scale, look at your teaspoon handle, and that's about as wide as they are, which is the foam element.
The shaft, as can be seen, and logically, is thinner again.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

:lol:


----------

